# American Gods by Neil Gaiman



## Kane (Aug 21, 2005)

This is the second book I've read by this Brit.  It is a good book; took me about a week to read, off and on.  It is set in modern day America, of course, and deals with the subject of gods in an interesting and thought provoking way.  It is one of the few books that I have read that has made me laugh out loud.  I'd recommend it to anyone.


----------



## Kira the wanderer (Aug 30, 2005)

He's a great Author. I have a book from him borrowed from my library... I can't spell the name though. I thinks its spelled Coraline


----------



## BookLover (Aug 31, 2005)

I am a few chapters into 'American Gods.' I like the author's descriptive style. For example:



> His hair was a reddish gray; his beard, little more than stubble, was grayish red. A craggy, square face with pale gray eyes. The suit looked expensive, and was the color of melted vanilla ice cream.



Melted vanilla ice cream!


----------



## Kira the wanderer (Aug 31, 2005)

Neil Gaiman is cool like that >.>


----------



## Trilock (Sep 9, 2005)

I love his style and I'm always up for some contemporary fantasy, although the ending of American Gods was a bit anti-climatic for me, but no book is "perfect". It's still an enjoyable read, though.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 9, 2005)

I struggled to retain an interest in _Neverwhere_.; didn't find him that interesting, to be honest.


----------



## SxThorntonxS (Jan 25, 2006)

Anansi Boys, while a somewhat more humorous book than american gods, was a great read.


----------

